# Recommendations for gestors in Madrid?



## rossob (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone hire a gestor in Madrid they would recommend?

I'm looking for someone who speaks English, and preferably doesn't charge much more than €30/month.

I'm a freelance developer who works from home, and I'll be looking for the gestor to register me as autonomo and handle my quarterly tax returns.

I've looked through the Embassy's list of English-speaking lawyers, but as you'd expect the contacts there are geared more towards criminal law rather than personal taxes.

I've also been through the Paginas Amarillas, but obviously it doesn't say which gestorias speak English, and I would prefer a personal recommendation 

Many thanks for any help you can provide -- even if just to point me to a better source of information for finding English-speaking gestors.


----------



## rossob (Jun 17, 2014)

Thinking about it what I'm really looking for is a Madrid-based gestor that members might be able to personally recommend as being good at their job.

If they don't speak much English, or they charge more than I had in mind, that's a secondary concern.

Alternatively, advice on the best ways to seek out a good gestor (other than googling or looking in the yellow pages, which I've already tried) would also be much appreciated.


----------



## paddys_1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Did you find a decent gestor? I am in a similar position to yourself and it seems you have gone through all the problems already


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Almost everyone who uses Tom Leacy (from spainwide dot com) recommends him. Of course don't expect to get a decent gestor for less than 60/70 euros a month, same as you wouldn't expect to get a decent accountant in London for peanuts.
Worth also joining the Guiripreneurs group for Madrid in Facebook (that's free).


----------



## paddys_1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for that. I spoke to Tom.

I also tried to join the group but it's invite only. Any chance of a referral?


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

paddys_1 said:


> Thanks for that. I spoke to Tom.
> 
> I also tried to join the group but it's invite only. Any chance of a referral?


We can't exchange private messages until you've made more posts here..

so probably better if you "friend request" Tom Leacy on Facebook. He can then get you into the group (I'm not in Madrid now so have stopped posting in their group)


----------



## rossob (Jun 17, 2014)

Apologies for the late reply, I haven't been on here in a while.

I did find a Gestor, but couldn't recommend him too much to be totally honest! He does the job, but at the last minute before deadline (so you find out how much you have to pay just before you need to pay it), and offers little comms outside the submission date once per quarter. If you still need a name let me know and I'll forward the details.

webmarcos is correct about the price range (I pay about 70€ per month) -- I had a naive idea at the outset the service could be gotten for peanuts since "it's just submitting a few forms."

May contact Tom Leacy myself!


----------

